# Snakes!!!



## Nikki chicken (Mar 17, 2013)

Today I have freed with olive oil a snake stuck in my chain link fencing, it was trying to get away from me and got stuck , wow my first snake! An hour later I walked dogs in land we own at the back and seen a little black and white one, then!!! Went into one of the annex yet to do up and half a black snake was poking out the wall ? Very fat and dark in colour? Also one about four feet looked cream with apricot on it? Anyone know the names of the black one or cream one? Can not find on web? They can stay ther until annexes get dun up :-/ both full adult size four plus feet long? Cheers


----------

